# Dog Experiment



## Al Medcalf (Jul 20, 2013)

After several years of reading about them, I finally decided to try one.  I've had Bella for about a month now.  She's the smartest dog that I've ever messed with.  Naturally housebroken and gamey.  She's barked up once on a squirrel, just barked once but I'll take that at 4 1/2 months old.


----------



## state159 (Jul 20, 2013)

Al, is that a Laika pup? Pretty.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Jul 20, 2013)

state159 said:


> Al, is that a Laika pup? Pretty.



Yep, West Siberian Laika


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 20, 2013)

Good looking dog. Make sure you keep a lot of orange on her.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> Good looking dog. Make sure you keep a lot of orange on her.



X2!


----------



## Al Medcalf (Jul 20, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> Good looking dog. Make sure you keep a lot of orange on her.



You are right about that!  Looks like I'm fixing to buy her a $50.00 vest.  I've found some cheaper ones but I want one that will hold up.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 20, 2013)

where'd you get all that hair? from the dog?

T


----------



## Al Medcalf (Jul 20, 2013)

Throwback said:


> where'd you get all that hair? from the dog?
> 
> T



Spent most of my life being told what to wear, when to get a haircut and when to shave......No more!


----------



## superhog (Jul 21, 2013)

Vizia-vest are pretty good


----------



## Al Medcalf (Jul 25, 2013)

Ready now!


----------



## Nannyman (Jul 25, 2013)

She is beautiful. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 26, 2013)

wow!  I thought she was a yote hybrid!  She is a pretty thing.


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 26, 2013)

How big do they get?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 26, 2013)

I experimented with a boston bulldog. I had heard of them treeing squirrel. Mine want tree nothin. Just no tree in him. He would try and catch an elephant though if it came in the yard. If these mini pigs ever get outta control. I have the perfect dog lol.  Good luck with yours. If she's done barked some at that age. I bet she will tree em.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Jul 26, 2013)

Lookin good Al.


----------



## buddylee (Jun 4, 2020)

Do you still have the Laika ?


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 5, 2020)

Just have to let her know what you want, she'll figure it out quick and do a great job.


----------



## Justin Skemp (Jul 10, 2020)

she is cool, incredible, had experience interacting with her, very smart and playful


----------



## bogobble (Sep 24, 2020)

Bella is sure nuf purty.


----------



## bogobble (Sep 25, 2020)

Hey guys, as far as huntin a sq dog when deer season is in. I have an orange collar for my sq dog, but do y'all use vest for safety on your dogs? I've also heard that a vest or harness is better on a dog , because a collar can hurt the throat area if your dog pulls on the leash. What are yalls thoughts on using a harness instead of a collar?


----------

